

Using evolution of neural nets to get artificial intelligence [video] - herdrick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m97_kL4ox0

======
RK
The book Blondie24 is an interesting popular science style account of this
type of AI.

[http://www.amazon.com/Blondie24-Playing-Kaufmann-
Artificial-...](http://www.amazon.com/Blondie24-Playing-Kaufmann-Artificial-
Intelligence/dp/1558607838/)

They partially trained their checkers algorithm by playing it online against
humans. The funny part was that they couldn't get many opponents until they
changed their handle to Blondie24, then game requests came flooding in...

------
rw
Transcript available? No Flash here.

I suspect this is a resurgence of the decades-old idea of using evolutionary
algorithms to find weights for neural network nodes.

~~~
MaysonL
Google on Polyworlds and/or virgil griffith or go to virgil.gr for more info.

------
speek
Very, very cool. I'd love to get into this field (I'm tryin!).

